# Meanwood culverts, Leeds



## Jumper (Apr 25, 2010)

Just popped down to the Meanwood Culverts to photograph some new graffiti that has gone up.

Would have walked further, but the heavens opened!!

There are other threads on this, but now closed, so had to post this new one. I will be going back in a month or so to walk and photograph the rest.


----------



## ninjastyle (Apr 28, 2010)

thats some killer graf work there. might have to check it out sometime. nice pics man.


----------



## EclipseZion (Apr 30, 2010)

I love it!! The only place I know with that good level of Graffiti locally is in Norwich where they had official permission for thw work!


----------



## phill.d (Apr 30, 2010)

The graff under that bridge changes almost on a weekly basis.


----------

